# Intermittent-ness?



## sami (Dec 28, 2009)

I visit here multiple times a day and sometimes I get no response from the server itself. Just sits there spinning and spinning. Other sites work fine, it's like the server is taking a quick 5'er, sometimes a 30'er. The only reason I'm posting this is that it's been happening a lot more lately.

I browse from work and home so it's not an ISP issue (major corporation vs roadrunner respectively)

Anyone else run into this?


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah, occasionally I have (both at work, where we have a T1 server, and at home, where I have DSL). And, yesterday, it hung up on me loading in a page, for a couple of minutes (I ended up having to refresh the page, before it would load).


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 28, 2009)

Same thing happened to me earlier today.


----------



## lobee (Dec 28, 2009)

I get the same problem very often. Other sites load fine when it occurs. SS.org just goes non-responsive for a while.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 30, 2009)

I get a continuous loading cycle every couple of days.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been getting the same thing at least twice a day for a little over a week now.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 30, 2009)

Same issues here. You know the drill - sacrifice your plumpest goat to webmaster[at]sevenstring[dot]org and pray that our glorious leader takes pity on us, or something.


----------



## sami (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, I think its hostordie rather than the site itself. Unless its vbulletin? I frequent a couple other vbulletin forums and don't get the same thing.

Oh well, I just wanted to see if it was just me or not. I was thinking it had something to do on my end like my ISP. Cool.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 2, 2010)

I think it is hostordie which I believe Alex also owns.


----------



## sami (Jan 3, 2010)

Ahh, so it's his provider in Dallas then.


----------

